# Viewliner car on LakeShore Limited



## Mel e (May 10, 2017)

We will be boarding the LSL after 11:00 at night. We are booked in a roomette. Will the beds be made up or will we have to wait for an attendant?

Also, I know the roomettes have a toilet but that isawkward with 2 people sharing a room. Are there restrooms nearby for roomette passengers to use.

thanks for your help.


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2017)

Boarding at 11, the beds "should" already be set. (Probably a 99% chance.)

There are no other rest rooms in the current Viewliners. The new cars will, and there will be no toilet in the room. The nearest is in the nearest coach car.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2017)

Mel e said:


> We will be boarding the LSL after 11:00 at night. We are booked in a roomette. Will the beds be made up or will we have to wait for an attendant?
> 
> Also, I know the roomettes have a toilet but that isawkward with 2 people sharing a room. Are there restrooms nearby for roomette passengers to use.
> 
> thanks for your help.


You're room should be in Nightime mode ready for you to sleep unless someone is occupying your room before you and gets off at your stop. In that case the SCA will have to prep the room before you occupy it!

As for the restrooms, each Coach has 2 Bathrooms that are available for your use if you find using the Roomette toilet unacceptable.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 10, 2017)

Your room will be made down for night mode. If the SCA isn't there to greet you, either another member of the OBS crew will or the Conductor.

The only "Public" bathrooms are in each Coach car which will require you to walk through the Dining Car, Cafe Car to the Coaches. Unfortunately, their cleanliness will be questionable. If you do decided to use the Roomette bathroom, look to see if there is a vacant room where you can either wait or use that toilet.


----------



## snvboy (May 11, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> If you do decided to use the Roomette bathroom, look to see if there is a vacant room where you can either wait or use that toilet.


Or how about NOT using the toilet in a vacant room. That room may be vacant now, but the person occupying it a couple stops down the line may not appreciate it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 11, 2017)

snvboy said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > If you do decided to use the Roomette bathroom, look to see if there is a vacant room where you can either wait or use that toilet.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. How would Lonestar648 feel if s/he boarded "down the line" and found his/her toilet area dirty. S/he'd probably blame the SCA though the SCA had already given the room a good cleaning and was in no way responsible for the dirty toilet.


----------



## PerRock (May 11, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> The only "Public" bathrooms are in each Coach car which will require you to walk through the Dining Car, Cafe Car to the Coaches. Unfortunately, their cleanliness will be questionable. If you do decided to use the Roomette bathroom, look to see if there is a vacant room where you can either wait or use that toilet.


There are "Public" bathrooms in the cafe cars, however they aren't always open to the public, often the LSA uses them for storage or just keeps them locked so they don't have to clean them. Not having been in a new Viewliner Diner I don't know if they have bathrooms as well, but even if they do, like the cafe, you may not be able to use it.

peter


----------



## PVD (May 11, 2017)

I haven't seen that on the single level runs as much as on the SL cafes on the downstairs level. Keep in mind that on the LSL, it is a split car with one end of the car being a passenger carrying B-C section, closing the restroom is a lot less likely.


----------

